

Futuristic Opener Lets You Drink Wine Without Uncorking the Bottle - hardtke
http://mashable.com/2013/07/31/coravin-wine/

======
mathattack
It sounded cool until I got to the price. Probably not great for home use. If
I interpret the cartridge pricing, it comes to 50-75 cents a push. If push
means pour, then it's $4 per bottle. ok for a restaurant, but a hefty tax for
home. I may be missing something though.

~~~
hardtke
This product makes it possible for restaurants and wine snobs with large
collections to serve high end wines by the glass. Not for the average under
$20 bottle wine drinker.

~~~
mathattack
That's what I was thinking too. Restaurant use, not home use. If you're
charging $15+/glass, the surcharge isn't too bad, and now you can serve 100s
of bottles by the glass. It also enables tastings of super-premium wines.

